# Another rare ESTJ female :P



## Megrenade (Jun 25, 2010)

So, I've come to the conclusion that we're pretty rare. 

My younger brother is completely obsessed with Keirsey, and has been trying to get me into it.. so I thought a social aspect, rather than a lecture, would teach me more.. haha.

INFP's, where are you? ): This small town in Idaho is completely lacking the type that would best fit me (;

Anyway, greetings (love that this is at the end of my post).

And yeahhh, later.. haha.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Megrenade and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Megrenade. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Highty Ho! :crazy:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

You guys aren't rare... I know alot of female ESTJs! They're awesome though. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## FitsOfScruples (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe so, but they certainly seem to be hard to find on forums like these. =P Welcome! =D


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

All STJs are hard to find on psychology forums. It normally doesn't fit your interests because it is more abstract based.


----------



## FitsOfScruples (Jun 24, 2010)

While us INFPs on the other hand, seem to be over-populating them. o.0


----------



## messyhairedchick (Jun 18, 2010)

most of the NP's overpopulate forums like these!
STJ's seem to like actually doing work more, my ISTJ friend will scream at herself whenever her mouse wanders over to the PerC bookmark;D
Welcome here anyway! ESTJ's are awesome. All types are<3


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Allo and welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum :laughing:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Welcome to PerC!* :happy:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Megrenade said:


> So, I've come to the conclusion that we're pretty rare.
> 
> My younger brother is completely obsessed with Keirsey, and has been trying to get me into it.. so I thought a social aspect, rather than a lecture, would teach me more.. haha.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't meet that many estj females.


----------



## ShyINFJ (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------

